# What price too offer when Buying used tools?



## Richard (Mar 3, 2016)

Greetings y'all!

I'm want to buy some used F and C clamps from a lady that is her husband's tools since has past away.

Looking at Lowes, Home Depot, harbor freight and woodcraft the prices vary. 
I know it depends on the brand but what would be a good thought to determine a used price?

Offer 1/3 or 1/4 of new price? I guess how would you apply value to any wood working tool and it be fair to both parties. 

I understand if the purchaser and seller are both happy after the purchase the it's a good price. But what price to began with?

Suggestions?

Thank you,

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 3, 2016)

Need to look at a few things, 

1- Condition, Are they like new? Beat to heck? will you have to clean them up and make repairs or are they serviceable out of the box?
2- Brand, Older US made tools in many cases are nicer than the junk made today and in some cases might be worth retail of today's imported junk
3- Collectability, Doesn't sound like it's the case here but some old tools are quite collectible and may have quite a bit of value compared to a new tool
4- Are you taking a ton of stuff or just a few? I usually push for a bit of discount if I'm taking everything instead of just picking out a few items.

You can look at places like Ebay and craigslist for sold listings to get an idea of approximate value but I always take that with a grain of salt as folks with more money than brains can skew that all over the map.

If it's a non collectible, decent quality tool that is good to go right off the bat I'll usually offer 1/3 to 1/2 of what it'd cost me to buy it new and go from there. Unless it's something really hard to find or in perfect condition I usually won't go over 60-70% of what I could buy it new for.

Just my opinion and how I do things myself, your mileage may vary.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Dennis Ford (Mar 3, 2016)

For old items, a percentage of the current replacement price may and may not be valid. It is a rare case when I would offer more than the full price the item originally sold for. Comparing an industrial quality old tool to a new home-owner quality tool makes no sense at all.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm 100% in agreement with Colin on everything. Clamps are pretty common on Craiglist, garage sales, etc. so I probably wouldn't go over 50% of retail. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Richard (Mar 3, 2016)

Thank you for your input.
I'm looking at 5 or 6 F clamps 2 of them maybe 12" 2 are mYbe 18" and 1 is long.....
Several large C clamps. I didn't look close enough to see any brand name.
They have wear (enough to know they were used) on them
2 pipe clamps.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 3, 2016)

If you are patient you can buy clamps cheap. I just bought 50 heavy old F clamps for a $1.25 apiece. Place was going old of biz. I actually can say- I need no more F style clamps......

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## muzzy17is (Mar 3, 2016)

When I go garage selling I go by this rule. If it's something I need I'll offer what I feel right with paying but if it's an item that I could use but could also do without I make a low offer and let them counter. Usually people just want to get rid of the stuff


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 3, 2016)

Personally I wouldn't pay much, there are plenty out there. Might pay more if they are good quality/american made. If they are chinese made, I would pass. I'm not a made in China hater, but all the clamps I've ever used that were made there were junk IMO

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

